# Bored stiff....should I or shouldn't I?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Contemplating should I or shouldn't I brave the Labor Day crowd and see about finding a mullet this afternoon or not. I have plenty of time to skirt weekends and fish during the week, but that doesn't seem to calm the urge when it strikes. Put another Mellinneum seat on my river boat yesterday and it needs to be evaluated to see if it sits as good as the first seat. Hmmmmm........


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Do you have a good bilge pump and rain suit, if so go for it. Never mullet fished in the rain but I’ve caught lots of fish in the rain. Just be prepared to run for the landing if a thunderstorm starts rolling in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Glad you mentioned weather. I forgot to check the radar....it does look a bit menacing for a few hours from now. I may end up just doing the washing and cleaning house, and wait for a little football to start up. Will see.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

The answer is always you should...unless the weather prevents.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

tiger297 said:


> The answer is always you should...unless the weather prevents.


You are absolutely right. I should have! Have been watching radar on and off and there have been storms all around the area I was going to fish, but none ever covered that area. Here at the house we are about to get a pretty good one, but this is miles from the fishing hole.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was about to leave and go set a few lines on Shoal. The radar looks like a storm is coming from the SE. Been trying to talk myself out of it anyway.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Go for it the river is going to rise and them catfish will be feeding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Go when you can, you might not be able to tomorrow.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Go when you can, you might not be able to tomorrow.




@81 you are sure right about that....come Tuesday, baring any major weather I'll be out there. We may have only a few days of decent weather before that storm brewing down south starts menacing the gulf.


----------

